# SEOUL | Millennium Seoul Hilton | 20 fl x 2 | Pro



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^NOW
























^^now

NEW building beside old hilton hotel
basement 8fl 0ver 20fl
516 rooms
public park


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
public park


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Some long overdue updates for this project, as there is currently a project from IGIS Asset management (with financing from Shinhan Investment Corp.) to demolish the Millenium Hilton Hotel in central Seoul, near Seoul Station and Namsan, and to build a new complex instead. The new complex would have a height of 20 floors (plus 9 floors underground, but the site is on a slope, so I'm not sure what's exactly underground and aboveground), which would be similar to the height of the current building, although the floor area of the new building, which would be a office building, would be higher.



























신한금융투자, 총 규모 2조600억원 메가딜 주관


[서울와이어 유호석 기자] 신한금융투자가 총 규모 2조600억원에 달하는 메가딜 주관에 성공했다.신한금융투자는 지난달 24일 서울역 밀레니엄 힐튼 호텔 담보대출과 28일 죽전 데이터센터 개발사업 PF 대출을 연이어 주관에 성공했다고 3일 밝혔다.서울역 밀레니엄 힐튼호텔 사업은 서울시 중구에 위치한 밀레니엄 힐튼 서울 호텔을 매입 후 철거 및 재건축하는 사업이다. 이번에 신한금융투자가 주관해 사업을 시행하는 이지스자산운용이 조달한 금액은 총 1조4400억원이다.이 사업으로 지하 9층, 지상 20층 규모의 프라임급 업무시설 2개 동이




www.seoulwire.com













신한금융투자, 밀레니엄 힐튼 담보대출 등 주관 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 이미령 기자 = 신한금융투자는 서울 밀레니엄힐튼 호텔 담보대출과 죽전 데이터센터 개발사업 프로젝트파이낸싱(PF) 대출 단독 주...




www.yna.co.kr







http://www.cooknchefnews.com/news/newsview.php?ncode=1065591488126658


----------

